# I need help with a path for my game



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jul 23, 2014)

I found this path and would like to try it in my town, but it wont work.  could anyone help? will it work on your game? can you find a working one?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jul 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 23, 2014)

What do you mean by, "It doesn't work"?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jul 23, 2014)

it wont take a picture of it. i line up the dots and nothing happens. im saying i cant get it in my game so i can use it? sorry i dont know what terms to use.


----------

